# how to clean wheels????



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

How do people clean their wheels with a waterless wash system, mainly using ONR????

Thinking of going down this route, never attempted it and was wondering how wheels are done.

Thanks for reply's 

Richard


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

On properly sealed alloys I prefer to use CG Hose Free Eco Wash which is not
waterless, but there's no rinsing or drying needed. With waterless washing you
have the problem of cleaning MF cloths caked in brake dust...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> On properly sealed alloys I prefer to use CG Hose Free Eco Wash which is not
> waterless, but there's no rinsing or drying needed. With waterless washing you
> have the problem of cleaning MF cloths caked in brake dust...
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. Please correct me if I'm wrong...
So, a waterless wash is just using a spray, no water, and therefore ONR isn't waterless as we would use a bucket of water or two?

If thats correct

Could I use ONR to wash the wheels?? What would be the best method??

Richard


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

I basked in the glorious North Wales weather that was Easter Monday (i.e. it was pouring down) by cleaning my wife's Civic MY11 wheels today. To set the scene - they have never been off the car, have been cleaned on the faces only prior to today and so obviously have not been sealed before. My primary goal was to get them into shape so that I could seal them, for an easier life.

1. Removed each wheel in turn (chocking the opposite side for safety because drive is a bit steep).
2. Sprayed with AG clean wheels (I use Autobrite Direct Very Cherry on my RRS because I have sealed the wheels) because it's quite strong stuff
3. Worked in with boar-hair brush (Swissvax)
4. Rinsed with Vikan brush soaked in bucket with AG Shampoo (because I don't think it contains much in the way of wax, and didn't want to waste my Dodo Juice shampoo)
5. Sprayed with Tardis and left to soak for a few minutes
6. Wiped down with a cloth (with a hint of Tardis) to shift the last of the tar spots
7. Rinsed again with Vikan brush (still no hosepipe, for those of you with a ban).
8. In to garage to be dried with micro fibre towel
9. Clayed then dried with micro fibre towel
10. Cleaned with paint cleaner (DT Concours because I had it, and didn't want to waste any of my expensive stuff on wheels)
11. Buffed with MF towel
12. First application of Angelwax wheel sealant. Left to cure for 10 mins
13. Buffed with MF towel
14. Second application of Angelwax wheel sealant (smells so good it even drew my wife from the house). Left to cure for 10 mins
15. Buffed with MF towel
16. During cure for 14, tires treated with Megs Endurance Tire Gel.
17. Wheel re-fitted and torque wrenched used to achieve 80 lb.ft as per HUM specificaiton.

OK so this is a long-winded approach (took 4.5 hours to do all 4 wheels) but for the next 3 - 6 months I will only have to hose / jet-wash / watering can / wash hit (delete as appropriate to your water-board's demands) the wheels to keep them clean.

Plus it was great fun rejuvenating those wheels - I hate cleaning wheels on the car, always cutting fingers, missing bits and generally getting back ache.

Should have mentioned - did the faces of the wheels on my RRS with Angelwax and now the dust doesn't seem to stick, what is there comes off so easily, and I don't have to dry them - the water just falls off, so there are no water marks


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know about waterless, but I used Chemical Guys Diablo, a 500ml spray bottle and a microfibre to clean all 4 wheels on my A3 using the technique shown in this thread.

The microfibre was needed because I used a spray bottle (dettol style, no idea on the technical name) rather than a pressure bottle as shown in that thread. Sprayed the cleaner on, left for a couple of minutes then sprayed any excess cleaner off and wiped with the microfibre. Job done. I wanted a bit of protection so added a bit of FastWax (cheap ASDA wax) via a microfibre mitt due to lack of proper wheel sealant.

As I said, not quite waterless but 500ml isn't too bad.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Richard,


fethead said:


> So, a waterless wash is just using a spray


Yes, and it's usually wiped away with a microfibre cloth


fethead said:


> Could I use ONR to wash the wheels?? What would be the best method?


Simply follow BigPikle's method as shown in his ONR video. However, as someone
who isn't too steady on his feet, I've found that CG HFE is actually much easier
to use and just as effective, with no rinsing or drying i.e. no long periods of
stooping - experience based upon the wheels already being well protected.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

fethead said:


> Thanks Steve. Please correct me if I'm wrong...
> So, a waterless wash is just using a spray, no water, and therefore ONR isn't waterless as we would use a bucket of water or two?


For the avoidance of doubt, when I used ONR the only water used in the entire process was that used to dilute the mixture in my 1.5L pressure spray - other than Sahara Glare, which I didn't get on with, that's about as waterless as it gets


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bel said:


> For the avoidance of doubt, when I used ONR the only water used in the entire process was that used to dilute the mixture in my 1.5L pressure spray


So, how do you deal with your brake dust caked MF cloths? Do you wash them,
if so, how, or throw them away?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't use ONR as a waterless wash, but it works well for rinseless washing of wheels - I clean them as I would with a normal wash, using brushes and a cheap mitt for behind the wheel face and between the spokes, then dry with an MF (which are dedicated to wheels only). You do need to use more solution to "rinse" dirt off the wheel (i.e., return the brushes to the solution bucket more often), but otherwise it works well (on well maintained wheels of course) - don't really pick up any dirt on the MF when drying.

Oh, and I never stoop when washing the car - I have a 6-inch high stool (sold here as a laundry stool) that I use whenever I clean lower panels and wheels/tires. Already had a slipped disc in my back - learned my lesson about stooping and bending.


----------

